# How old were you when you retired?



## GeorgiaXplant

Tried to find a thread asking this question but came up empty.

The first time I retired, I was 50. Retirement lasted about two years.
The second time, 62. It lasted about two years.
The third time, 67. That time it lasted 18 months.
The fourth time, 74. Six months.

It hasn't quite taken this time, either. After six months, I agreed to take one former client back every Friday morning for a couple of hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was 51 when I was laid off in a corporate merger.

At first I panicked!!!  Then I sat down with a nice big Manhattan, a pencil and an old envelope.  By the time I finished the Manhattan I had roughed out a plan for a bare bones retirement that would get me to 62 and Social Security.  The rest as they say is history.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I hear you, Aunt Bea. The first time I retired, my job was going away, and I had a moment of panic. But when I sat up and paid attention and found out that I could go away with the job...well! They were going to give me my benefits and pay me to leave besides! What they said was just log on, key in employee #, and a list of open jobs would pop up. Apply. Still employed. My momma, as they say, didn't raise no dumb kids. If I DIDN'T log on, key in employee #, apply for open jobs, I wouldn't get one. Instead, dear me, I'd have to just slink away with my benefits and a big fat check. I opted to slink away with the benefits and the big fat check! That money lasted a long, long time, and now on the first day of every month, a retirement check (admittedly small) is deposited to my account.


----------



## jujube

62 1/2.  I had planned on working to 65 at least, but I met the Spousal Equivalent and he was ready to start traveling around the country.  I said what the heck and retired.  Haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze

56, just as planned, was very happy to stop working every day.


----------



## Timetrvlr

I was laid off at 61; the company closed down operations. So, I took a camp job up north at better wages and retired at 67.

I have no problem keeping busy with home maintenance and my hobbies and am really enjoying retirement.


----------



## dpwspringer

Fifty, then went backpacking on the Appalachian Trail from Springer Mountain in Georgia to Katahdin in Maine. It was a blast.


----------



## Pappy

I was almost 62. My back put me out of work about 4 months til retirement. Took this time to sell my house and move to Florida.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took early retirement 7 yrs ago age 57 which financially I could do. I was burnt out after 27 yrs/3 days/wk working as a pharmacy tech in local hospital. I love my new life Sue


----------



## HazyDavey

I was 62 and ready to go after 35 years. November 1rst I will be three years retired and it's all good. I feel very fortunate to have had my job, but retirement is so much better..


----------



## Don M.

I bailed out at 59.  I was planning on age 62, but the company offered an early out program that made working 3 more years unnecessary.  That was 16 years ago, and I haven't looked back...I wouldn't want to have to go back to work for twice what I was being paid.


----------



## helenbacque

I was 50.


----------



## hollydolly

Exactly 8 weeks ago I retired.. I'm 62, and I had no intention of retiring, but for the last year I've had health problems that prevent me doing the job I was in...so I had no option. I'm glad to be out of it tbh, it was a Toxic environment, but I'd like to find another job ...much easier said than done unfortunately..


----------



## Capt Lightning

56 - exactly as planned, though not exactly in the way I planned it.  Far too old and  busy to think about another job.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I rertired at 62, with 36 years in the Aerospace Industry.

For 19 years I've been the best boss I ever had!

Hal


----------



## Lara

I retired at age 65 on my birthday. No regrets. Very happy with my life and have no desire to ever work again.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I retired at 62. I remember sitting at the kitchen table the day after thinking I had so much time on my hands but gradually that extra time disappeared. Now there aren't enough hours in the day. The only difference is that now I am enjoying every minute of each day doing what I please and when I please except for cooking,cleaning, washing, shopping. Come to think of it I guess that's where the extra time went.


----------



## tortiecat

I retired at 62 and never regretted it.  We had recently bought a house with a large grounds and I was
itching to do some gardening.  I did volunteer work at our local library and took courses on interior
decorating.  My hubby retired 4 years later and we were fortunate enough to do some travelling and
cruising for the next ten years.


----------



## NancyNGA

56, as soon as I got in 30 years total service at the place I worked.


----------



## Camper6

i retired at 67 because I had to.

I have never been really happy in retirement. I would prefer having a job to go to each day.

As my friend says.  "Nothing to do, and all day to do it in.".


----------



## Manatee

I retired at 63 and then worked 6 month seasons for another 2 years.

I had been downsized at 59 from the company where I had worked for 24 years.  It was the tail end of a recession and the job market was as cold as a tomb.
That was a crash course in frugal living.


----------



## SpicyTweed

I retired in my early fifties when my employer wanted to downsize, and offered early retirement packages for those who were qualified (meaning being at least 50 years old and with sufficient years of service).  I had always expected to work longer, but the deal was financially viable for me and too good to pass up.  I have never regretted my decision, as retirement suits me very well.


----------



## DaveA

I retired at 58 taking with me a defined benefit pension and health care for myself and wife (it will continue for her even when I'm gone, if that is the case)at a cost of only 10% of the premium.  My wife had only worked a few years when she was young so my retirement income was what we had to rely on.  It's been 25 years now and for 16 of those years we spent our winters in Florida.  Now, we spend a couple of months in spring and fall at our daughter's cottage in Maine.  it's been a wonderful 25 years and we have been blessed with good health - -the one thing that none of us can really control.  All the money in the world doesn't help if you and/or your wife/husband become ill or disabled.


----------



## Lon

I retired at age 57,three years after the death of my first wife and have stayed retired to my current age 83.


----------



## Trade

60 Years 5 months and 9 days.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trade said:


> 60 Years 5 months and 9 days.



Yabbut...you didn't say how many hours/minutes/seconds! Soooo, you're enjoying being retired?


----------



## Robusta

I retired at 56 with 34 years of federal service in one capacity or another.  I did pick up a part time job that I did for a while.  I now will occasionally drive tractor or combine if the farm needs.  My first check goes into my account the third Wednesday of January!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Sixty seven and a half.


----------



## Iodine

I never retired.  I stopped working at age 44 to travel with my husband on his job.  We went all over the US.  Now about 24 years later he's been retired 10 years.


----------



## IKE

I was 23,834 days old.


----------



## Knight

Planned for early retirement at age 55, was ready ahead of that at 54. That was 22 year ago and never looked back. The major change was at age 54 I looked down and didn't see the toes of my shoes. Health became the priority, a job that paid off big time.


----------



## Lethe200

I was 56, DH retired 3 yrs later at age 57. We love retirement!


----------



## dollie

i retired at 62 to take care of my granson-----i took  care of him half a day and got a parttime job for the other half


----------



## Bullie76

I was 52.


----------



## Pete

*Never intended to retire to Alaska*



GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tried to find a thread asking this question but came up empty.



Never even thought about retiring because I was too young but at 48 my wife and both parents died within one year and I slipped into depression. My son had a project to film in Alaska and asked me to "help" (his way of trying to get me un-depressed I guess). Spent four months working in Alaska and found a place that I knew I truly belonged and after the project moved there. Worked a number of years as a hunting and fishing guide and then heart gave out and "retired" to a remote cabin off-grid in the Northern Alaskan wilderness for 14 years. Moral of the story (to me) is it is not about financial security but about mental and physical well-being. So I guess one could say I retired at 48?


----------



## AZ Jim

I was in mgmt with General Dynamics when they sold our division off I was offered my pension (fully vested) and the estimated social Security in what they called a "level income option".  I was 55.  I jumped on it.


----------



## Manatee

Age 63 in 1997.


----------



## tnthomas

First time: 2012 at age 59.75.

Took full time job in 2015, worked until age 65(this past June).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I retired at 50, one month before my 51st birthday and 13 months before I had planned to. I took a reduction of 12% in my pension, although my pension was based on age 51, not 50. I have never regretted retiring when I did.


----------



## kaemicha

I retired around 50. I own a company w/my sister but she does most of the work so I consider myself fully retired.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am a month shy of when I retired, at age 62 in November of last year.  It was not really my ideal retirement age, as I wanted to wait until 66.  But unfortunately by body said "Nope".  I had to go off on disability.  *


----------



## Lara

Age 65 on my birthday in 2015. I couldn't wait.


----------



## OldG57

hollydolly said:


> Exactly 8 weeks ago I retired.. I'm 62, and I had no intention of retiring, but for the last year I've had health problems that prevent me doing the job I was in...so I had no option. I'm glad to be out of it tbh, it was a Toxic environment, but I'd like to find another job ...much easier said than done unfortunately..


How are you adjusting? Going back to work for you is that out of necessity or boredom?


----------



## StarSong

I'm now 65 and semi-retired at 63.  Three good clients bring a small annual income stream (about $18K).  Equally importantly, it keeps my brain engaged in my former field of employment.  I do the part of the job that I loved the best while others do the work that I didn't care for.  95% can be done from my computer.  Win/win.  

I hope to continue this until age 70.  If it ends sooner, I will still be grateful for the extra years of income.  

Just now starting SS.


----------



## Lara

Sounds like an ideal retirement situation, StarSong. Pretty username you have. 
My father had a little gentleman's farm with just horses he named WindSong.


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> Sounds like an ideal retirement situation, StarSong. Pretty username you have.
> My father had a little gentleman's farm with just horses he named WindSong.



Yes, so far it's been a great bridge from the world of working full-time with a sustaining income to the land of retirement that requires withdrawing money from savings.  

I'm not even sure how I came up with the user name StarSong, to be honest, but I've had it for well over a decade.  My spirits lift a bit when I use it.  WindSong is equally nice - there's something about those names that brings a smile to my face.  A gentleman's farm.  Now there's another lovely thought.


----------



## LivePast100Well

what business are you in that you can go in and out


----------



## StarSong

LivePast100Well said:


> what business are you in that you can go in and out



I procure and manage stock levels for a somewhat seasonal, small retail business that I used to own.  The new owners, who are former customers, are doing very well but are not proficient at detecting trends and have no experience in finessing inventory levels.  I keep their inventory in balance, but no longer have to physically stock the store, deal with employees, or work with the public.  This is a sideline business well outside of the new owners' areas of expertise.  It benefits them to pay me a commission in exchange for my purchasing abilities, sourcing networks, and general oversight.        

I also have some corporate clients who order custom items from me.


----------



## peppermint

I retired at 62 years old....


----------



## AZ Jim

55.  my company was sold and closing down in California.  I was fully vested.


----------



## Ken N Tx

64 June will be 10 years..


----------



## KingsX

.

I retired early at age 55 and never looked back !


----------



## Getyoung

I retired at 57 after 34 years with one company. I have been retired a year this month, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## rkunsaw

I was 65 1/2 when I retired 10 years ago


----------



## retiredtraveler

Retired at age 56. Am 67 now. I was more than happy to retire, and had financially planned it since my 20's.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Due to not finding the type of job my experience and education called for (Inventory Management and Purchasing), I was forced into SS Early Retirement at 62. Am now 68 1/2 and enjoy not working anymore. Well, not working as an "employee" that is. While wife is still working, I do most everything to keep our apartment clean, as well as all laundry, loading/running/unloading dishwasher, changing bed linens, some cooking for us and running errands.


----------



## CeeCee

I never really worked at a "Job".  I was a stay at home mom and had a few PT jobs when the kids were older but not many.


----------



## dollie

i retired at 62 to take care of my grandson---i took care of him from 6am til2pm i got a part time job at a day care center working from 2 pm to 6 pm--- i worke there for 12 years and quit     i am 84 now and do what i do


----------



## EllieR

I didn't really retire but quit working part time at age 49.  I just love not working and doing things for myself.  Husband will retire this summer.   I hope he can find things to keep him busy.


----------



## Bade_Millsap

58 after 36 years.Now 65 and have never looked back


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paloma

I was 72 when I retired.  Haven't had one day or one hour of boredom since I retired.  Love it.


----------



## C'est Moi

I retired at 60.   Love it!


----------



## hollydolly

There was I feeling guilty at retiring this year at 62 and a half... but reading how young some of you were when you retired, I don't feel so guilty ... lol


----------



## rkunsaw

hollydolly said:


> There was I feeling guilty at retiring this year at 62 and a half... but reading how young some of you were when you retired, I don't feel so guilty ... lol



Get back to work young lady, you can't retire yet.layful:


----------



## treeguy64

Retirement?  What's that?  I have always worked for myself, and always will.  I have always worked when I wanted to, relaxed when I wanted to.  I like staying busy, just as my Dad did.  Until a week before he became late, at 85, he kept doing those things he loved, and kept getting paid to do so.  How can there be a life better lived?  I just started two new bands, and will take both of them to the public within the next two months.  Music has been a big part my life, along with those fun things that come with it.  I still like climbing and working on trees, for my company, but music is even more fun than tree work!


----------



## ShokWaveRider

50 Never Regretted it. DW retired at 56.


----------



## duncan

I'm 57. Planning on it somewhere in the range of 59 - 62 (which is the mandatory date).  Any advice?


----------



## retiredtraveler

duncan said:


> I'm 57. Planning on it somewhere in the range of 59 - 62 (which is the mandatory date).  Any advice?



What type of advice? Financial, retirement activities, how to prep?


----------



## duncan

retiredtraveler said:


> What type of advice? Financial, retirement activities, how to prep?



I have the financial side pretty well covered as I've been planning that for years.  It's everything else.  I'm nervous about it to be honest. I wouldn't necessarily say that my identity is wrapped up in my work but I've always been the kind of person with a drive to achieve and accomplish things so I'm wondering how that will translate into retirement years.   When I was young, it was accomplishing things in school then it was accomplishing things at work and in life, etc.  I don't like being required to work in that I'm a very independent person but it does provide some structure to the day and relationships that I enjoy.  For my entire life, I have intended to retire early and am actually past the target date I set when I was young (didn't have the financial resources vs. desired standard of living).  I've always had a plan for the future. I guess I'm lacking that right now.  Just curious how people have prepared for and worked through the transition. Maybe this should be split out  into another thread.


----------



## AZ Jim

I was 55.


----------



## hollydolly

rkunsaw said:


> Get back to work young lady, you can't retire yet.layful:




LOL...tooo late mi chico...I;m loving it..:thumbsup:. it's been a long hard slog for 47 years...


----------



## hollydolly

duncan said:


> I have the financial side pretty well covered as I've been planning that for years.  It's everything else.  I'm nervous about it to be honest. I wouldn't necessarily say that my identity is wrapped up in my work but I've always been the kind of person with a drive to achieve and accomplish things so I'm wondering how that will translate into retirement years.   When I was young, it was accomplishing things in school then it was accomplishing things at work and in life, etc.  I don't like being required to work in that I'm a very independent person but it does provide some structure to the day and relationships that I enjoy.  For my entire life, I have intended to retire early and am actually past the target date I set when I was young (didn't have the financial resources vs. desired standard of living).  I've always had a plan for the future. I guess I'm lacking that right now.  Just curious how people have prepared for and worked through the transition. Maybe this should be split out  into another thread.



 Don't panic...you can always volunteer doing something you love... and you can choose when you want to do it too... Just google volunteer opportunities in your area when the time comes and you're ready... but my advice would be to take some time off, just to be able to do all those thing, or visit all those places you've never had the time for .. ..you'll always be worth something to someone when you volunteer  believe me..


----------



## jet

I retired at 54,,then being bored bought a farm,wrong move,lol,,sold it a year ago now,so I retired twice,54 and 72,


----------



## retiredtraveler

duncan said:


> .....For my entire life, I have intended to retire early and am actually past the target date I set when I was young (didn't have the financial resources vs. desired standard of living).  I've always had a plan for the future. I guess I'm lacking that right now.  Just curious how people have prepared for and worked through the transition.



Like you, DW and I started saving/investing for retirement in our 20's and retired at 56 sand 54 respectively. We had the long term goal of  retiring 'early' --- of course, didn't know what that would be in our 20's.
    No one can give you a simple answer because we're all so different in our needs, wants, psychological makeup, interests, abilities...... I had no problem with the 'transition'. IT work was no longer fun and I was simply making a living and saving for retirement by going to work.
    But we had interests. Went traveling (camping) a great deal for a couple of years where we would go to national parks and spend a month at a time. We continue to travel, but for shorter periods and don't camp any longer. Have a small, but older home, that had a great deal of deferred maintenance and remodel needs. Live on a few acres and have never-ending gardening projects. We also work out a couple of hours a day. In short, plenty to do. Winter is slower, but not boring. We also do volunteer work, the wife doing far more than I do.
  But that's us --- your situation is probably totally different and different interests (?).   
    So yes, you'll have to try to figure out if you have interests that can keep you occupied for a large part of the day. I'm sure you realize a great many people just can't stand retirement and are simply bored. Volunteer activities are nice, but you have to find something you're interested in and depending where you live, there could be a lot of options, or very few.    
    All anyone can do is give you ideas to look at, but you'll have to decide if they interest you or not. I would suggest looking up articles about things to do in retirement and see if something jumps out and appeals to you.


----------



## Dragonlady

I retired one month short of 66. I got a bit of a late start in the working world. I married at the beginning of my junior year in nursing at Syracuse University and had my eldest son shortly after the end of the school year in June.This was in 1958. I dropped out to raise my family - ultimately four children - 2 boys and 2 girls. I went back and finished my BSN in 1970 at Sacramento University and graduated in 1973. I worked full time the next 29 years. I did a lot of traveling since 1997 and continued after I retired. Motorcycling in Ireland, Scotland, China and Japan; Horseback riding in Ireland,Austria/Hungry, Spain and Australia.


----------



## Rich29

I was 72 when I fully retired. I have been retired 1 year today.


----------



## hollydolly

Rich29 said:


> I was 72 when I fully retired. I have been retired 1 year today.



Happy One year retirement anniversary :fun:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

First time 43 a buy out
Second time 56 a downsize
It have been 10 years and I do not miss work.


----------



## Tagalong

59. Enjoying every minute!


----------



## Patnono

I retired at 62, by no choice of my own. I suffer from sever anxiety. My attendance was so bad I was close to being terminated. I wasn't ready. So now I'm scared for my future?  The doctor wouldn't give me anymore time off from work.


----------



## billt

62. Three and a half years ago when I retired on December 21st, 2014. I've loved every single day of it!


----------



## JFBev

Don't want to retire until I have to!  Working online from home and setting my own hours makes all the difference!


----------



## DaveA

58 and have been retired for 27 years now. And I'd do it again in a minute.  I had a good job, good benefits, etc., but I wouldn't for a minute trade time at work for time spent with family.  My job, from first day to last was a means to an end.  

If one doesn't have much of a life outside of the office and/or needs the income, they have to keep working and if those were my circumstances* I'd have done the same.*  Good health and good luck allowed me the choice and I am thankful for that.


----------



## moosehead

We both retired at basically the same time and our plans were to travel and that we did and still doing that. Been retired for some 27 years and, thanks to good health and a happy marriage, we include jogging, long, long walks, golf, biking and having fun. As they say, life is what you make it. We have been very blessed.....


----------



## charry

my hubby retired aged 50 in 1993, thankgod he did , as he had a massive stroke aged 69 , 6yrs ago, and im now his full time carer ....i cant get my pension until im 67, in 5 yrs time ...


----------



## Patnono

Sorry to hear about your husband, I know what it's like to be a caregiver, it wasn't as difficult as you probably have it, because my siblings and I meaning the women helped with her care. Up until 5 years ago she was able to live alone, since she's been living with my sister.  Too bad you can't get your pension till 67, I'm sure you could use the money, this is probably the way your employer had it set up?  I was able to get mine by the time I was 62.  Wishing you and your family the best


----------



## Vinny

I will turn 67 this week and retiring at the end of the month. I have been phasing in retirement for the last 8 years. Moved to a place where it never snows. Paid off mortgage and all loans/credit cards. Been working from home reducing the number of days every few years until I was down to two days a week. We live in a very large retirement community and have seen too many die soon after retiring due to waiting too long to retire. My dad died last year and left me enough money to retire on so we decided to do it now while we have our health..


----------



## DaveA

charry said:


> my hubby retired aged 50 in 1993, thankgod he did , as he had a massive stroke aged 69 , 6yrs ago, and im now his full time carer ....i cant get my pension until im 67, in 5 yrs time ...



So sorry to hear of his crippling illness . Sadly, that's one  of the things that we can't plan for and can disrupt all of the other things that we did plan with care.  My heart goes out to you and I hope that you have family to help with your care-giving.  Best wishes.


----------



## Patnono

Wish I had thought about my retirement better?  But sometimes as you know don't turn out the way we would like?  Ended up being a single parent so with that me not being able to save money for it. Then coming down with severe anxiety because of it I had to retire early or I was going to be fired for bad  you attendance with a lot of debit. Signed away my part of the house we owned to keep my pension money.  Can't even work PT because of my anxiety.  So I'm living on SSI and retirement savings.  You are definitely in a better position than I am. Sorry to hear about your dad, that I know is a tragic thing.  For me it took 17 years to visit his grave.  There was a woman who worked where I did, she kept asking him retire so they could enjoy it together, he eventually did, ended up dieing a year later.  So good that you'll be able to enjoy it, Life is Short.  TAKE Care


----------



## AZ Jim

55 and never looked back.  I am far from wealthy but we get on with what we have.


----------



## Patnono

I agree


----------



## Olive

57, early because of illness.


----------



## john19485

21 the first time , 32 the second time, did some odd stuff, others only dream of. but those only last five minutes as i would say, on the set of cbs's jericho, In NY with gretchen wilson, with my friend Robert Knight star of rock prophecies,At the Sansung Tent , where we had a Photo shoot, I('ve tried to keep somewhat busy sence my retirement


----------



## Toorbulite

58.  But then got sucked into volunteer work for a heap of local community causes - and some political stuff.
Worked far longer hours than previously.

Pulled the plug on most of it now though - at 73.


----------



## Olivia

I was 62, eight years ago.


----------



## JB in SC

At 58 due to layoff, almost ten years ago.


----------



## Patnono

62 due to my health, I was missing so much work that if I hadn't retired I would have been fired.


----------



## ronaldj

never, was laid off at 58 (carpenter) unemployment for while, took pension,  took second small pension at 60, SS at 62, worked part time at local hardware for 5 years, now living the great life with wife and grandchildren but call myself the long term unemployed. 661/2 years old.


----------



## Gary O'

Retired at 66
Didn’t have to, just at peak SSI bennies, so my lady and I went for it
I loved my job
They loved me
But
The thought of doing whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted, all-l-l-l-l the time, had great drawing power

Besides, needed to get on with our next life at the cabin

That was over three years ago
No regrets 
We don’t travel unless we have to
We’re home






My exercise program;





Well, looky there
another day is trying to happen





think I'll go back to bed
heh heh


----------



## drifter

Retired at 63.


----------

